# Crusty irritation in corner of mouth.



## Anthony8858

Kira's had this crusty irritation in the corner of her mouth for at least a month. Originally, I thought that maybe it was from catching her frisbee. I haven't played frisbee with her for at least a month.

It looks like chapped, cracked lips.

Ever see this?
If so, how was it treated?


----------



## doggiedad

what did the Vet say?


----------



## Anthony8858

doggiedad said:


> what did the Vet say?


Do you think this warrants a vet visit?


----------



## doggiedad

It probably doesn't warrant a Vet visit but if my dog lips

Cracked like that I would take him to the Vet. 



doggiedad said:


> what did the Vet say?





Anthony8858 said:


> Do you think this warrants a vet visit?


----------



## Ronda

My dog gets chapped lips like this sometimes. I blame her gross jolly balls. My vet calls it lip fold pyoderma. Penaten cream was recommended here and it works great. I'm pretty sure you can only get it online. Its thick and stays put, clears up very quickly.


----------



## Daisy

Mine has it too. I just pick the crust off and put a tiny amount of Vaseline. It is almost healed now. Search the board, I read about it here and someone had recommended an ointment, but can't recall what. Also, google lip fold dermatitis.


----------



## GatorBytes

Add a "natural" B-complex suppliment...will help with bacteria (B3)

Natural means a suppl. w/Methylcobolamin (B12), NOT cyanocobolamin...a b50 or b100 where all the "b's" are same millgrams is normally a synthetic.

should also read no-flush niacin

also add an oz. or two of some baby calves liver "here and there" (not daily) for zinc and vit.A, some sardines for selenium and omega 3.

Coconut oil, spritz ACV/water, witch hazel, vit.E, vegetable glyserin...but not petrolium jelly


----------



## marshies

Pup has chapped lips sometimes, but it doesn't look like this. I could be wrong, so I apologize, but Kira's looks like an off color? When Pup gets chapped lips it's clear, and just chapped. I don't do anything for it, other than ensuring she is hydrated and not otherwise uncomfortable


----------



## Fafhrd

Another vote for Penaten (check Amazon)--it works very well. Also, my vet once sold me something called Oxyfresh Pet Gel which works well.


----------



## GSDGunner

Weird, I just asked this to my friends on Facebook. 
Since Gunner had the lip fold infection, his lips have stayed droopy. 
Now one side is crusty as well. I figured the cold air is drying them out, making them chapped.
I ended up buying Aquaphor at the drug store. I've only applied it a few times so far, but they are much less dry and crusty.
You find it where they have Chapstick.


----------



## carmspack

second the recommendation for B vitamins.
Same in people , I believe the condition is chelitis ?? cheylitis ?


----------



## carmspack

whole food sources for Vitamin B -- carob , alfalfa (the entire complex B) , barley grass , sunflower seeds , almonds, raspberry, bell peppers - red and green, garlic , burdock, nettles, spirulina -- all ingredients I use in the supplements - plus keep reminding a vegan son to make sure he has a good source of non-meat Vitamin B and B12 .

meat sources - poultry, eggs, liver , fortified milk


----------



## natalie559

Ronda said:


> My vet calls it lip fold pyoderma. Penaten cream was recommended here and it works great.


Correct. There was a sticky at some point with pictures- found it-

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma-3.html

My Penny's pictures are on there, exactly same condition as OP dog, healed with penaten cream, twice per day for 1 week


----------



## carmspack

treat the cause not the symptom


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> treat the cause not the symptom


From the inside and the outside


----------



## wolfstraum

might be something to do with immune system issues too....do some research, see a good vet...

Lee


----------



## GatorBytes

B3 and super bugs, MRSA, C.Diff.

healing comes from within...these are signs of nutritional deficiencies - these deficiencies leave the body exposed to pathogens...

60-80% of immune function comes from the gut and what you put in it, that includes the bad - like synthetic nutrients added to kibble to balance out what was lost during heat processing.

Vitamin B3 may help in fight against staph infections, ?superbugs? | News & Research Communications | Oregon State University


----------



## RyanMosser

Ronda said:


> My dog gets chapped lips like this sometimes. I blame her gross jolly balls. My vet calls it lip fold pyoderma. Penaten cream was recommended here and it works great. I'm pretty sure you can only get it online. Its thick and stays put, clears up very quickly.


How did you get your dog to stop licking the cream off?


----------

